# who's using an uprated/non OEM alternator?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

my car is getting a new alternator sourced from a Hyundai parts place - fits with minimal bracket mods, and is rated at 130 amps. I wanted a little more, but that's all I could get without paying big bucks for a alternator designed for stereo competition (200+ amp monsters).

The stock alternator is probably worn out quite a bit, plus it's rated at what, 85 amps? With A/C on, the electric A/C on, and stereo (which draws over 80 amps on peak hits by itself), I've run out of power while stuck in traffic.

Anyone else upgrade their alternator to get lots of juice going in their electrical systems?

Just in case anyone didn't know (and I just recently learned), oil (which there can be a lot of in an RB26 bay) that gets into the alternator weakens and can even kill it. Furthermore, they work less efficiently when hot. Peak alternator output is generally reached around 2500-3000rpm engine speed. Past that, the regulator on the alternator limits power output.


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

toyota prado, landcruiser alternator, works mint as


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

does it just bolt straight in or need some modding?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there will be some bracket modding I think, but alternators are very straightforward - as long as they're bolted in place and the belt fits, that's all it needs. Connect 2-3 wires and you're done. An alternator is about as generic a part can get.

I saw the alternator they dug up. Only 120amps, and although it was free, it looked like it had sat in seawater for years. I said no way, I'll order one.

So I just picked up a remanufactured 160 amp (stock is 90 amp) alternator for the Infiniti I30 for a measly $130. Goodbye charging problems! And if I want to add extra electric cooling fans, it should be no sweat at all


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Apologies for digging this up but does anyone know of an alternator which can be sourced in the UK which has a decent output and is a direct fit for the std R32GTR alt???
Or, one which requires minimal modding to fit??

TT


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I ended up using a remanufactured 160amp Infiniti I30 alternator from the mid-90's. It bolted straight in, and although it came with a six-groove pulley, that was easily solved by...just throwing our four-groove belt on anyways and leaving the outer two grooves empty. It all lined up, and I am getting a LOT more electrical juice 

Plus, the thing cost less than $200 shipped from the US. Gotta love eBay!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Does this look like the same thing you bought Toby??

eBay Motors: NISSAN AND INFINITI I30 ALTERNATOR 160 AMP 1996-2001 (item 360091859858 end time Oct-23-08 18:55:01 PDT)

TT


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Please excuse the comment but wouldn't a higher rated alternator place more load on the engine (thus sap power)?

Are more modern alternators perhaps better designed (what with the investment hybrids etc) thus more efficient?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> Please excuse the comment but wouldn't a higher rated alternator place more load on the engine (thus sap power)?
> 
> Are more modern alternators perhaps better designed (what with the investment hybrids etc) thus more efficient?


Thats great!! So can you tell me where I can get a straight-swap modern high output alternator to fit my GTR??

TT


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Thats great!! So can you tell me where I can get a straight-swap modern high output alternator to fit my GTR??
> 
> TT


????


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought you could change the guts out on Aternators to up their output.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Does this look like the same thing you bought Toby??
> 
> eBay Motors: NISSAN AND INFINITI I30 ALTERNATOR 160 AMP 1996-2001 (item 360091859858 end time Oct-23-08 18:55:01 PDT)
> 
> TT


yep, same thing. Much, much cheaper than rebuilding, and although it should theoretically sap more horsepower, it doesn't. The car's electronics are definitely much happier with plenty of electrical juice for everything.

An alternator reaches maximum output around 2500-3000rpm. Beyond that, the regulator reduces output - otherwise an alternator would create crazy amounts of electricity at higher rpm.

Highly recommended mod! 85 stock amps just doesn't cut it - with the A/C on, electric fan on, headlights on, stereo on....the battery will drain and the car will stop - I know this from experience! Now I can run all my accessories, gauges, the 30 amps my fuel pumps pull, my HKS DLI ignition amp, the 80 peak amps my stereo can hit, all fans (A/C fan comes on whenever I turn on the A/C, I did that wiring mod), and voltage doesn't drop.


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

Bumping this because I never heard about the I30 swap. most people talk about the Quest alt. swap.

Anyone tried this beside Kismetcaptain ?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Am keen to hear more on this too.


----------



## jmhinkle (Sep 22, 2014)

Even though no one responded, I'm taking the plunge. I just ordered one of the 160 amp rebuilt alternators for a 3.0l Maxima/I30 to fit to my R32 GTR. I'll do an actual write up on the US forum if this does work as said. I'll post the results here to whether it does swap straight in or not.


----------



## jmhinkle (Sep 22, 2014)

Alternator arrived today. First thought is there is no way this is going to work. The lower mount will possibly work, but the upper mount is on the left side of the alternator (when looking from the front) vs being on the right as the stock one is. It appears this will not allow the alternator to rotate enough to tighten the belt. I'll get it mounted in the car to verify this, but the plug issue is a whole other beast to try to figure out as the 2 pin plug on the alternator doesn't match anything I can find online to make something out of.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I have one from here...

Alternators - Lightweight and efficient - Brise Electronics

Seems to work ok for the extra loads I have.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

jmhinkle said:


> Alternator arrived today. First thought is there is no way this is going to work. The lower mount will possibly work, but the upper mount is on the left side of the alternator (when looking from the front) vs being on the right as the stock one is. It appears this will not allow the alternator to rotate enough to tighten the belt. I'll get it mounted in the car to verify this, but the plug issue is a whole other beast to try to figure out as the 2 pin plug on the alternator doesn't match anything I can find online to make something out of.


Get a shorter belt then  piece of string and a ruler is all you need to work out the new belt length! 

Don't give up yet, it'll be really useful to get this done as I'm sure there's a few of us who wouldn't mind upgrading


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

matt j said:


> I have one from here...
> 
> Alternators - Lightweight and efficient - Brise Electronics
> 
> Seems to work ok for the extra loads I have.



Hi Matt
Which one did you use?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

speedingpanther said:


> Hi Matt
> Which one did you use?
> Cheers
> Dave


I ordered a 150A unit normally supplied to Prodrive because of the high rpm I run.
It's not listed as an on the shelf item I don't think.
Tim is quite helpful and can advise what will work best with your setup and not just supply a generic unit.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

matt j said:


> I ordered a 150A unit normally supplied to Prodrive because of the high rpm I run.
> 
> It's not listed as an on the shelf item I don't think.
> 
> Tim is quite helpful and can advise what will work best with your setup and not just supply a generic unit.



Gotcha thanks


----------



## jmhinkle (Sep 22, 2014)

It's not a matter of a shorter belt. The I30 alternator suggested is just plain wrong and is definitely not a straight bolt in item. It won't even mount to the block on the bottom. Here's pictures to see the difference. Don't waste your time with the I30 item. It will be a harder upgrade than the Quest one.


----------



## jmhinkle (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, needed three posts before I could attach pictures.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

ah makes sense now, I misread your last post. I'd cut your losses on that one, thanks for putting up pictures!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

What would work ? Quest modification looks viable now.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

*Bump?*

Any update on this? Strongly considering this: Nissan Maxima Infiniti I30 Alternator 250 Amp 1995 - 2001 High Amp High Output | eBay And just dealing with the minor fab work needed to get it to fit.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

250amp is way overkill, the factory 90amp isn't great but unless you are rocking a massive sound system you are just going to put more load on the engine.
I went to a 130amp Maxima one in my R32 GTR, Link to the page below.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154737-sub-boys-r32-gt-r-then-now-50.html


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Sub Boy said:


> 250amp is way overkill, the factory 90amp isn't great but unless you are rocking a massive sound system you are just going to put more load on the engine.
> I went to a 130amp Maxima one in my R32 GTR, Link to the page below.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154737-sub-boys-r32-gt-r-then-now-50.html


I'm aware of that, its mostly for future proofing (as best as one can) because I plan on having an EPAS system installed at some point soon, along with after market rad fans and a few other things. I'd rather have more than I have and not need it, than need more and not have it.

The other option was this item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nissan-Maxi...e870e54&pid=100010&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=252750570100

Which seems to be a solid choice as well, but as I mentioned before, I do plan to introduce components that will require higher amperage and at the moment I'm not sure on the exact amount, thus I'm mostly overestimating out of safety.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Sub Boy said:


> 250amp is way overkill, the factory 90amp isn't great but unless you are rocking a massive sound system you are just going to put more load on the engine.
> I went to a 130amp Maxima one in my R32 GTR, Link to the page below.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154737-sub-boys-r32-gt-r-then-now-50.html


Is the 130A Maxima one you used a straight swap? No issues afterwards?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

jnoor said:


> Is the 130A Maxima one you used a straight swap? No issues afterwards?


Check the link
Other than the custom bracket and connector change it's a fairly straight forward swap.
No issues with it, it runs fine.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Sub Boy said:


> Check the link
> Other than the custom bracket and connector change it's a fairly straight forward swap.
> No issues with it, it runs fine.


I noticed that, is it possible to get the template for that bracket that way one can make their own?


----------



## SJ123 (Sep 6, 2019)

hey guys very new here and late to this thread. 

anyone suggest a good website to purchase an alternator for a 2014 gt4


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

SJ123 said:


> *hey guys very new here and late to this thread.
> 
> anyone suggest a good website to purchase an alternator for a 2014 gt4*


A Skyline GT-R Section isn't usually the best place on a Nissan Forum to ask for advice on a 2014 Porsche Cayman GT4??:nervous:


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Tough to find good Porsche info these days.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ShopGTR said:


> *Tough to find good Porsche info these days.*


Wonder if He's tried..._Google?_:chuckle:


----------

